# How to tell the size of old ram.



## spacedude89 (Apr 23, 2005)

How can you tell how the size of older ram? i have a older computer im trying to upgrade, and i have a few other computers im using for parts, the size of the ram is not written on the chips, and googleing the serial/part numbers doesnt help much. ive figured out that one of the chips is 8mb, ive got another that has 
8 memory chips per side, and its a "lite on 20v0, 94v-0,E98641,2032c" thats all the writing on it. the processor is 133mhz, so its really old. how can i tell how big each ram chip is by looking at it, ive got about 10 to figure out?


----------



## The_Other_One (Apr 23, 2005)

Most of the time, there's not an easy way to just look at it and tell.  Why not just try them out?


----------

